# Favorite Milk Flavours?



## Naiwen (Aug 29, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## roseberri (Aug 29, 2020)

I love chocolate,banana,banana strawberry.


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 29, 2020)

Chocolate


----------



## marti (Aug 29, 2020)

vanilla


----------



## stluee (Oct 4, 2020)

I love chocolate, stay away from it because, I can sit and drink half gallon in one night!


----------



## Jasony (Mar 19, 2022)

Chocolate milk is great, but I like it a certain way.  Well, I don't like the chocolate milk you buy cause it's too rich.   In that case, adding a little chocolate syrup to white milk does the trick!


----------

